# 3X3---[6 POINTER] SHARONS BUCK



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*First Day of rifle deer season Here in the U.P. eh!!!-AND Sharon baggs a nice 6 pointer at 5pm ----She was in her blind at first light and stayed there all Day----I was with her when she shot it --Man was that fun---I took her to the bind early this morning and stayed a couple of hours than had things to do at home----I brought her some grub around 2:30 and stayed for the evening watch---No deer had been around her watch all day--Lots of sign -Than at 4:30 pm 2 fawns and a doe showed up than another huge doe came--at 5pm This nice buck came running all the way across the food plot {285 yds } to be with the does--exciting to watch -I was coaching of course--but she wasn't listening the buck stopped at 90 yds . I said let him come BANG he was DRT--just like on the video's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I couldn't belive it---I said let him come she said i had the perfect shot--We both laught----I'm so Happy---Guess I have one more Buck to mount--------sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

congrats to your wife

and good for you for getting to be there in the moment with her

my wife wont hunt in the fall with me,only spring turkey for her

she doesnt like the weather here this time of year for hunting


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Sharon ! Nice buck.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. to the both of you on a great day, that skunk lure works pretty good.


----------



## 220swift

Congratulations Sharon, great shot on a nice buck!


----------



## Scotty D.

That's awesome!!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

Good job put'in the deer down Sharon. :thumbsup:

What caliber rifle were ya shoot'in--- I don't see an in or out hole?.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Sharon says thanks for all the congrats----Cat --She likes her 243 single H/R--with all the rifles we have she likes her single---first rifle I bought her----I load 100 gr Serria sp PRO HUNTER---shoot's well in the gun-------------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats great !! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## jswift

Congrats on the deer- Great Job!


----------



## Ruger

Congrats!!!! Nice deer!!


----------



## olsonfia

Good deer. Congrats!! Looks like he has a pretty nice size body

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*He dressed at 145 lbs---live weight 180----we went to the DNR today and got her successful hunters patch :biggrin: :biggrin: she's all smiles now--------------sb*


----------



## 220swift

good for you Sharon!


----------



## LeadHead

That's some good eating right there; big enough to make it worthwhile butchering, but not old enough to be tough. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Honkers53

Congrats thats a good buck!!!


----------



## Weasel

Congratulations, Sharon!


----------



## dwtrees

Nice buck Sharon, going to be some great eating.


----------



## glenway

Good one for da Yoopers. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*SHARON enjoying back straps :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## olsonfia

Awesome!! I have a whole backstrap marinating in the fridge. Was going to cook it up today but we had some pretty bad storms come through. The little one and I enjoyed some deer sloppy joes tho. If she keeps on eatin like she does I better get a couple more deer. Congrats again for baggin a good deer!!

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadHead

Sharon, that's about as good as it gets, huh? I once took a whole backstrap, sliced it thin and made a big batch of my favorite jerky. THAT was some good eating. I know, it's almost sacrilegious to violate a backstrap that way, but still, it makes some mighty fine jerky.


----------



## beavertrapper

I don't know how I missed this post but a great big congrats from under the bridge.......awesome to see husband and wife huntin together......mine says she wants to try. we will see.

nice job


----------

